# Motorized Drill Press Table Lift



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

I inherited this Craftsman floor model drill press from my father. It did not have a rack and pinion set up, so when I wanted to get serious about adding a woodworking table, I knew I would have trouble raising and lowering it. The solution that I came up with was to build a cabinet underneath and use an electric car jack as a lift on top of the cabinet. The main table is approximately 23"X36". It was part of a desk cubicle top. The 12V Automotive Tire Jack ($54.93) and the 10Amp 13.8 volt supply ($45.77) were purchased on Amazon.com. The base is made from "cabinet grade" plywood from HD. The table support brackets were home made out of old bed rails. I'm not sure if the supports will get in the way of other jigs. For storage I added drawers to the right side of the base cabinet. I am planning to attach other drill press tables to the main table, along with other jigs as needed. The travel on the lift is about 9 inches. The base cabinet is 29 ½" high, 36" wide and 24" deep. The 4 drawers are approximately 13" X 20" X 3 ½". I had to turn the floor support around for better clearance in front. The lift is a little slow but really works great when you need to lift or lower the table.
I have additional earlier pictures and a video on youtube.






After viewing this one, if you want a good laugh, you can also watch another video there, just click on "2 videos". It's about installing a Jet AFS1000B air filtration system. Had a lot of fun making that one but it is really dorky. Excuse the Texas accent.


----------



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

Drawer view


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a bench top DP. It too came without the geared rack for table hieght adjustment. I may need to steal your "motorized" table idea.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

I have that same drill press and it has a rack and pinion adjustment with a large lever


----------



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

DIY, steal away. I couldn't find this idea on the internet, after I "thought" of it, but I bet if you were to look hard enough, it's out there.
Cole T, I weighed the idea of finding a rack and pinion setup to replace the lack of one on my drill press or trying the scissor jack approach, I just couldn't find any replacement parts, and if I had, I thought that it would probably cost more than the $100 that I spent on the jack and 12V supply.
Thanks for the posts.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

nice idea. I almost scored a free hospital bed with motorized lifts, but by the time i came back with the truck it was gone. Those motors would have been a good deal for this application! and the cost (free) is right up my pocket books alley


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I did the same thing but used a trailer jack on my old late 1950's Craftsman floor mounted drill press. The trailer jack is one from Harbor Freight (http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-swing-back-trailer-jack-41005.html). I extended the top of the shaft with a length of pipe, cut off the mounting gear from the side of the shaft with a 4" grinder, and removed the wheel from the bottom of the shaft. Works great! Lifts and lowers that heavy table with ease and operates from the front.

Planeman


----------

